# AAA cels in a SC18



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

*AAA cells in a SC18*

Has anyone tried using AAA cells in a SC18 or does the motor draw too many amps?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The AA cells or 2/3 A cells would be much better. they will put out more power than AAA cells.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We use the AA NiMH cells in our races. We have found that with the 2500Mah cells we will get tired before the trucks die.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If your looking for run time go with the AA cells if You want speed go 2/3A :thumbsup:


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

The reason I was wondering is because of the obvious weight advantage. I imagine the AAA's may have a major power drop off in a 5 minute race. It used to be the AA nicads were 600mah, the AAA's we use in our mini z's are 750 or even 800 mah. I guess the AAA's may not be able to handle the higher amp draw of the electronics required on a SC18.


----------



## silverbullet146 (Dec 24, 2002)

Joze

My racers use powerizer 850's and they are super fast for the Mini-Z. And that includes one of the best mini-z racers in the country. The micro drivers are using the pretty blue 1200 2/3 A batteries. If you wanted to use AA batteries I would suggest using the powerizer 2300.

Where in Florida are you racing?

Bullet


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Silverbullet We race Oval at Franks Trains and Hobbies in Oldsmar, Florida We run Mini Z F1 with the CP conversion Kit that converts them to Stock cars. Right now we ain't racin' "cause of the Snowbirds. Mike Boylan puts on the show on Wednesday nights.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We are running the AA NiMh that are 2500mah. 

We run as many 25 lap heats as we can in 15 minutes then run twin 50 lap features. We are only allowed to change batteries for the features. And we notice VERY little drop off in lap times.

Me personally I am running a Novak XXL rcvr, Novak Mini GT ESC and a JR micro servo. We run the BRP motor geared 9/52 (mandatory gearing). We consistently run 3.1-3.2 second laps with a couple of us dipping into the sub 3's. 

It is a little flat-track oval 24x16 and provides as big of thrills that any oval racing I have ever done.


----------



## silverbullet146 (Dec 24, 2002)

Jozi
Some day I may get deown to your track. Would anyone be interested in buying two brand new in the package cup conversion kits for $20 each. I also have nine new cup car bodies unpainted in the original packages which I'll sell for $5 each.

I run a indoor and outdoor race track which races all of the mini-z's and the xray and BRP cars. 

We are getting ready to start our qualifiers in about ten minutes - keep on racing.

Bill


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

see i was thinkin bout puting them in my buds car too just because i have a ton of them for my mini z and was gonna take it to the track and try it just to let the guys see them and maybe get them to start raceing them here at the club


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i know this is an old thread but if okracer u are still in area come out to competition RC and race in open 18th scale class this winter. This is cam that used to run the stuff at dove


----------

